# [OFFRE] Jeune diplômé télécom

## Temet

Hello,

Ma boite chercherait un ou deux jeunes diplômés dans le secteur des télécoms.

C'est une boite Italienne dont la maison mère est basée à Milan (j'y suis en ce moment) et dont les locaux Français sont à Suresnes, en banlieue (bourge) Parisienne.

Niveau boulot, un stage en Italie préalable peut s'avérer nécessaire (ou pas, je suis pas DRH moi). Niveau salaire c'est pas celui d'Ernest Antoine Cellière mais faut bien commencer et ça permet de vivre quand même correctement (bah ma 7600GT et mon DD de 500Go ils ne me sont pas tombés du ciel y a 10 jours ^^).

Côtés horaires, c'est pas les 35 heures, ni 40. Comptez 45 (vu qu'on mange avec un lance pierre, je rentre pas très tard quand même... juste que j'arrive le premier tous les matins  :Very Happy: )

L'ambiance est plutot bonne, on est environ une quinzaine seulement en France (quelques milliers à Milan).

Il ne faut pas avoir peur de l'avion car y a des périodes ou des voyages en Italie (ou autre) sont à envisager fréquemment. Evidemment, parler Italien est un gros plus.

Vous pouvez me contacter en mp pour que je vous mette en relation avec la DRH (qui parle Français) si ça vous intéresse éventuellement.

PS : avoir un collègue linuxien ne me déplairait pas  :Very Happy: 

----------

## darkangel92

ba euu comment dire??? C'est quoi le job aussi? parce que dire que tu achetes des CG c'est pas tres bandant.. tu me dirais tu changes de becane tous les 3 mois sans revendre la precedente oki je ferai un effort mais la......   :Very Happy: Last edited by darkangel92 on Tue Oct 09, 2007 8:53 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Temet

Tu mets en place des solutions Telecom chez des clients type France Telecom, N9uf Cegetel, etc.

Ce sont des solutions de VoIP NGN.

----------

## xaviermiller

et puis, faut pas cracher sur un boulot, il faut bien commencer par quelque chose.

Temet a annoncé la couleur : on y bosse beaucoup. Et tant que l'ambiance est bonne et qu'on apprend, c'est plutôt intéressant  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Oui moi j'ai pas les détails hein.

J'ai juste vu la nana du bureau de recrutement qui m'a dit que si je connaissais des jeunes, je pouvais proposer.

Après, moi j'ai pensé aux forums Gentoo, Fedora et Archlinux.

Pis c'est pas le bagne, faut pas déconner.

Quand y a du boulot, le temps passe vite  :Very Happy: 

Rah ces jeunes, zont peur de bosser c'est dingue.

(oups par contre, euh... loi Française appliquée : pas de congé la première année (je suis au courant, j'y suis depuis 6 mois))

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (oups par contre, euh... loi Française appliquée : pas de congé la première année (je suis au courant, j'y suis depuis 6 mois))

 

C'est "plus ou moins" pareil partout. À chaque pays sa variante au sujet des vacances de première année. 

Allez quoi, l'offre semble intéressante! Temet comme parrain en plus! (ok --> [])

Nan mais sinon Milan, le nord de l'Italie (hyper-actif), y a moyen que ça soit une bonne expérience.

----------

## Temet

Ah nan mais moi j'ai fait ma BA hein.

On m'a rien promis en échange, j'ai aucun intéressement... du moins à ma connaissance.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xaviermiller

même pas une prime d'embauche ?

----------

## Temet

Ah ouais, y a une prime annuelle (une sorte de 13ième mois) qui va jusqu'à 4000 euros selon que t'as rempli tes objectifs.

Rien qu'avec ça, tu l'as presque ton PC par trimestre   :Laughing: 

----------

## lesourbe

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Côtés horaires, c'est pas les 35 heures, ni 40. Comptez 45

 

oui, mais tu travailles plus pour gagner plus, hein ?   :Arrow: 

----------

## guilc

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   
> 
> Côtés horaires, c'est pas les 35 heures, ni 40. Comptez 45 
> 
> oui, mais tu travailles plus pour gagner plus, hein ?  

 

En général, si t'es cadre autonome, tu travailles plus pour rien de plus  :Laughing: 

(j'attends mes heures sup de la semaine dernière, qui a fait 65h  :Laughing:  )

----------

## kwenspc

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> En général, si t'es cadre autonome, tu travailles plus pour rien de plus 
> 
> (j'attends mes heures sup de la semaine dernière, qui a fait 65h  )

 

+1   :Confused:  (fin ici sont plus honnêtes... faut pas dépasser un certain taux, et de préférence faut les utiliser comme jour de vacances, si il en reste à la fin et que c'est <=40h ils paient sinon ça se négocie)

Mais en France c'est pas plutôt "travailler plus pour qu'il(le patron) gagne plus?"  :Laughing: 

----------

## lesourbe

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mais en France c'est pas plutôt "travailler plus pour qu'il(le patron) gagne plus?" 

 

ahhhh, j'la comprends maintenant la doctrine du moment !!! merci !!!  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Nan, t'as un nombre de jours à faire.

Après, officiellement faut que le travail soit fait... officieusement, quand tu vois tout le monde rester jusqu'à pas d'heure, tu peux difficilement te barrer à 5h... même si ça me ferait 8h dans la journée :/. T'as des RTT, pour la forme (et pour tomber pile poil sur les 218 jours surtout  :Smile: )

Dommage qu'on ne soit pas au tarif italien pour les heures car eux travaillent 37.5 heures par semaine et c'est controlé par système de badge magnétique. S'ils dépassent, ils rattrapent.

Sinon c'est sûr qu'en étant purement égoiste, le travailler plus pour gagner plus me fout légèrement les boules.

PS : 65 heures... o_O'.

----------

## guilc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> PS : 65 heures... o_O'.

 

Ouais, un gros coup de bourre sur une mise en production un peu a l'arrache  :Smile:  Mais c'est plutôt tuant...

Mais de manière générale, c'est vrai que j'ai rarement rencontré de boite ou les cadres faisaient 35 ou 37h. Ca tourne assez souvent autour des 40-45h, sans récup ou quoi que ce soit. Les boites profitent bien du fait que tu sois au forfait  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Dommage qu'on ne soit pas au tarif italien pour les heures car eux travaillent 37.5 heures par semaine et c'est controlé par système de badge magnétique. S'ils dépassent, ils rattrapent

 

Ouais, heu, si c'est comme les italiens de chez nous : ils sont peut-être soumis a horaire, mais la paie n'est pas la même non-plus  :Wink:  Le salaire italien de base est pas mal plus faible qu'en France...

(bon, alors dans un topic je dis que je travaille pour un FAI, ici je dis que je bosse avec des Italiens... c'est bon, je suis démasqué   :Laughing:  )

----------

## Temet

Ouais, mais y a un piège, leurs impots sont prélevés à la source... donc si tu compares les deux salaires net...

Pis je bouffais et vivais pour vachement moins cher là bas.

Enfin là bas... j'y suis là.  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Ouais, mais y a un piège, leurs impots sont prélevés à la source... donc si tu compares les deux salaires net...
> 
> 

 

+1!

----------

## lesourbe

sans rire, niveau salaires, on est plutôt bien à la ramasse (par rapport à l'europe)

une source (salaire brut moyen de 2003)

moi ma devise ce serait d'abord gagner plus pour gagner plus.

edit : une autre source intéressante (regardez le 4.)

----------

## Temet

Ca vous dirait pas d'arrêter là les frais?

Genre, on peut arrêter le hors topic svp?   :Laughing: 

----------

